# NPT Newbie



## Lupus0310 (Nov 18, 2010)

Hello everyone this is my first post here and as well as my first attempt at a planted tank. I raised fish and a turtle a few years ago but the turtle outgrew his tank so i left him go lacking space for a larger tank. I'm going to be using that same 20 gallon tank and I'm currently gathering the necessary equipment for it to start an aquarium(filter, water heater, hood, lights and all that stuff). I also just finished reading Diana's book and I'm really interested to try this natural style aquarium. That being said i have some questions.

Filter wise what should i be looking for and does anybody have any suggestions. I know that whatever filter i get i will have to remove the carbon, chemical, and/or biological filtration cartridges if the filter has them and i should try to avoid waterfall filter because they reduce the total amount of CO2 in the tank but i can't afford a canister filter and i was wondering how to get around that as well? I know that raising the water level is an option but I'd like to leave some space at the top of the tank in the hope of emergent plant growth. 

Second i was looking for some plant suggestions. I've been reading through the forums for a few days and based on what I've read im going to try and pick up
Micro Swords(Lilaeopsis brasiliensis)
Dwarf Hairgrass(Eleocharis parvula)
Java Moss(Vesicularia dubyana)
Baby Tears(Micranthemum umbrosum)
Ruffled Sword(Echinodorus martii)
Red Tiger Lotus(Nymphaea zenkeri)
Amazon Sword(Echinodorus bleher).....unsure about this one I've heard they get very large
Hornwort(Ceratophyllum demersum)
If there is anything that would be considered essential or highly recommended please let me know as well if any of these seem like a poor decision. 

The Final question i have is about planting the actual tank. Now i know for some of the above plants like the Java Fern and the Java Moss that ill have to attach them to rocks or the piece of Bog Wood that i have laying around my house with some cotton string but i was wondering about the other plants. Should i plant them directly into the soil substrate before i fill in the gravel or should i plant them directly in the gravel after i cover the soil substrate? On a related note once the plants are in should i completely fill the tank or should i fill it part of the way to allow them time to root before fully submerging them?

Alright so thats all the question i had written down and I'm sure I'll have more so thank you everyone in advance for responding. If there is anything that i have forgotten or other suggestions from personal experience please post them. 

Lupus


----------



## potatoes (Jun 25, 2010)

I have been wondering the same thing about filters, and i have been planning on getting a small submersed powerhead and a sponge filter to add on it, but i am still figuring out what gph i need. I also plan on removing the sponge filter from the powerhead once it is established so the bacteria dont snatch away all the N. 

Your plant list looks good, buti would add some floating plants, especially if you plan on trimming your tigre lotus to keep it submerged. Floating plants have an areal advantage by being able to take co2 from the air. you could go with sometihng simple like duckweed, or something else.

When i planted my plants, i planted them shallowly in the soil with a bit of extra room, then added the cap around it to hold it in place. after i did this, i filled in teh cap everywhere else. I filled the tank immediatly, but all my plants are dying (but that is from a unrealted h2o2 bath i think, so i cant answer this question)


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

On the filter, perhaps get a submersible powerhead and aim it to where it doesn't break the surface much, or just keep the water level at the tip-top if using an HOB. Also, Whisper makes filters cheap that stay inside the tank, so you can drop them down to keep surface disturbance to a minimum. Look for something in the neighborhood of 40-120 gph (Hah!!! Like that narrows it down!).

On planting, I always plant with a wet, but not soupy, substrate, then top off the final touches with the cap to get it settled in and then fill slowly.

You may find that eventually the tank will do fine without a filter, but they are nice to have at the start sometimes. I've gone both ways.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

BTW - some of your plants will get way too big for a 20 gallon (ie red lotus, amazon sword) so be prepared for that. I would suggest planting them in pots and then scaping around them so you don't see the pots to visibly. Maybe pot them with the same substrate, put then in the tank, and then add your substrate for the rest of the plants. That way they don't stick out so much, their growth will be somewhat restricted, and if they out grow the tank you can remove easily without making a mess.


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Ditto ^^^
They have the most intense root structures.I bought a red lotus bulb and just after six month when I was changing the scape I got the chance to remove it and that thing got roots all over the 36" x 15" area.The main two roots were approx 42".
Try some crypts instead.
You wont need filter if you don't overstock it and start up slowly IME.The fast growing plants ll be sucking out all the waste in no time.
And if you really want a filter then get the powerhead plus the sponge cartridge type filters if you don't wanna go the canister way.


----------



## potatoes (Jun 25, 2010)

those filters sound good if you want one, just avoid HOB (hang on back) filters that cause a lot of surface agitation, as this allow your co2 to escape


----------



## Lupus0310 (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks for your feedback everyone heres a quick update. I upgraded to a 29 gallon tank and i think filtration wise I'm going to use a power head with a mechanical filtration attachment on it. Seeing as i have some time before i can actually start cycling my tank( i still have to get money together for a hood and filter) i was wondering if it would be a good idea to mineralize the soil that I'm going to use. I've seen a couple people mention it on a few threads but i haven't found a real explanation of what it is or how to do it so if i could get some help with that it would be most appreciated. thank you for your time.

Lupus


----------



## potatoes (Jun 25, 2010)

Idk if you have to go as far as mineralizing it, but i would definitely recommended at least soaking it a couple times and sifting out anything that cant fit through a screen. this will help break down some organics that would otherwise break down rapidly in your tank and cause some problems. removing the bits of bark and stuff with a screen will also cut down on the tannins the soil will release.


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/?p=vB52554
How-To: Mineralized Soil Substrate, by Aaron Talbot.
please also read this link
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/74965-new-10-gal-npt-project.html#post567462
The guy has some questions you are asking.


----------



## Lupus0310 (Nov 18, 2010)

Okay so its going to be at least 2 weeks before i can afford the hood, plants, and filter so i started mineralizing my soil last night but now i have another question. I've gone around to all of the local aquarium shops around my house and their selection of plants is somewhat limited. Every store same kind and of plants plus they don't have some of the plants that I was looking for. I was wondering if there's a reliable way to get plants online and if anyone has had an experience with that as well. Having a wide variety of plants is something i really want and as much as i don't want to pay for shipping I'm willing to put in the money if the plants are going to come healthy. 

I was also wondering if anyone could suggest a good center piece plant for a 29 gallon tank. The tank is 30'' by 12'' at the base and is 18'' high. Because i plan on using an inch of potting soil covered with 1 to 2 inches sand on top(I'm slopping it up towards the back of the tank) and am planning to leave and inch or so at the top of the tank open for air for some emergent plant growth id have between 14'' and 15'' of water to work with. Thanks again for everyones feedback it has been very helpful so far. 

Lupus


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

You can try amazon sword in a pot as that ll make it easy to remove after it have grown too big for your tank.
Many red stem plants can be sued as a focal point such as Rotala marcranda,L.repens.
Any big and red crypt can also do the trick as well as Madagascar plant.
Do read up on their light requirements before buying.


----------

